# Wildcard einschalten oder wie



## harderph (6. Februar 2008)

Moin  ich möchte gerne Wildcard eingeschaltet haben auf mein localen server (xampp)
Grund ist ganz einfach jeder user soll eine subdomain erhalten (z.b. http://username.localhost)
nur weiss ich nicht wie das geht oder wie man das macht habe schon in der config von apache geschaut aber nichts dergleichen gefunden! 
Die Subdomains werden aus der Db gelesen (das dazu gehörige tutorial ist zu finden in der Tuturial section Subdomains mit php und mysql)!
danke schonmal in vorhaus!


----------



## Flex (6. Februar 2008)

Die Antwort auf deine Lösung sind "Virtual Hosts" im Apache.

Siehe auch:
Apache Virtual Hosts Documentation

Einen Eintrag für deine Hauptdomain und eben einen Wildcardeintrag für die Subdomains.


----------



## harderph (6. Februar 2008)

es wäre nihct schlecht wenn man mir das genauer zeigt weil ich überhaubt kein durchblick habe wo was ist auf der seite!


----------



## Flex (6. Februar 2008)

Google hilft dir dazu.

"subdomain wildcard apache"


----------

